# Lüfter "umdrehen?"



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

hi,

habe momentan 4 lüfter verbaut. 2x 140mm oben und 2x 120 mm an der front.

diese ziehen alle die luft raus. d.h keine frischluft kommt rein. Frage: kann ich die 2 frontlüfter bei betrieb mit dem finger einfach stoppen und umdrehen? sodass sie dann in die andere richtung Blasen? oder geht das nicht?

Frage 2 ist, wenn ich was spiele und meine temps leicht hoch gehen, kommt so ein geruch in den raum.. wie soll man sagen. so eine warme luft mit einem komischen geruch.. als wenn man z.b an der graka schnüffelt nachdem man gezockt hat. so ein warmer geruch eben mit einer note von pc teilen.^^ kannst nicht genauer schildern

hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 

gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Generell sollten die Lüfter in der Front Luft ansaugen und der in der Rückwand die Luft ausblasen. Ein Lüfter im Deckel als Unterstützung ausblasend sollte für gewöhnlich reichen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Finger Zauberkraft haben, aber für gewöhnlich dreht man die Lüfter im Gehäuse um. Es ist kein Lanz Bulldog der bei quasi Stillstand die Drehrichtung ändern kann. Du meinst bei dem Geruch sicherlich die Ausdünstungen vom PCB, das gibt sich mit der Zeit


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Du musst den Lüfter abschrauben 4x Schraube hat der, dann umdrehen und wieder fest schrauben. Die haben extra auf beiden seiten Löcher damit man die egal wie rum fest schrauben kann 
Aber der mit dem Finger war lustig ^^

Beste Airflow vorne/unten rein und oben/hinten raus. Warme Luft will immer hoch


----------



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

naja, das mit dem finger bekam ich von nem typ gesagt, der in nem pc laden arbeitet.. war für mich auch fragwürdig als pc newbie^^

also muss ich die lüfter ausbauen und umdrehen? ich habe nur oben 2x 140mm lüfter und an der front die 2x 120mm. an der rückwand ist keiner, da ist mein radi von der h80i

ist es arg schlimm, wenn nur lüfter luft raus blasen und keine hinein kommt? der tower ist das: corsair Obsidian 750D Big-Tower schwarz window


PS: was meinst du mit PCB?


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Also generell sollte ein durch lüfter gelenkter luftstrom im gehäuse herrschen.

am verbreitesten ist:

vorne rein und hinten/oben raus

du hast aber an dem radi deiner h80i schon nen lüfter montiert oder?

schraub die vorderen lüfter ab und drehe sie um. das ist einfach besser!

P.S. schau dir mal so einen lüfter genau an, einfach nur stumpf die drehrichtung ändern ist sinnlos, wenn man mal die schaufelform betrachten. die schaufeln sind gewölbt und nur auf eine drehrichtung ausgelegt.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Dreh die Vorderen einfach um , das ist ganz leicht 
Nachher bekommst du noch ein Vakuum oder schwarzes Loch im Gehäuse


----------



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

@ the.hai: meine radi lüfter blasen raus.

@ BANGER: naja, noch sind die temps alle perfekt. denke, spätestens im sommer muss ich die kiste dann mal aufschrauben und die lüfter drehen an der front  oder ist es wirklich so dringend nun?

und was ist nun mit PCB gemeint? wegen dem "geruch" problem


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Dringend ist es nicht, aber es wäre sogar besser vorne garkeine zu haben als das alle rauspusten. Also sehr kontraproduktiv 
Kaputt gehen wird dir dadurch nix, aber eventuell drosselt sich irgendwas wenns zu heiß wird.
PCB sind die Platinen
Das es riecht ist doch bei Elektro ganz normal, halt mal deine Nase überm Fernseher. Dann richts auch ordentlich.


----------



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

ihr werdet lachen, ich hab grad die 2 lüfter ausgebaut. nachdem ich den 2ten raus hatte, ist mir aufgefallen das die 2 lüfter bereits am reinblasen waren..  ich muss mich da wohl ziehmlich stark verguckt haben beim zusammen basteln vor paar tagen. 

das es riecht, naja. im alten case ist mir das eben nie aufgefallen. ich hab mein NT nun auch anderst verbaut -> lüfter zum boden (da ist so nen lüfter schlitz vom tower selbst, das es dort luft ziehen (/rausblasen?!) kann. hoffe das ist richtig^^

PS:

meine Soundkarte hängt direkt unter meine 10kg schweren gtx 660ti. die Soundkarte (nur PCI anschluss) wird dadurch ziehmlich warm^^ ist das egal, dass meine graka meine soundkarte "aufheitzt"? brauche sowieso bald mal eine neue. die xonar d1 scheint defekt zu sein 


gruß und danke euch


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Wenn es sich allerdings vorne angefühlt hat als ob es rauspustet, würde ich mal checken ob die oberen nicht doch reinpusten. 
Geruch, ja klar desto heißer die Kiste desto mehr Geruch kommt raus. Kann man gut gekühlt oder vielleicht altersbedingt weg bekommen. Ist aber eigentlich nicht schlimm. 
Temps, solange du alles mit den Fingern anfassen kannst ohne dich zu verbrennen ist die Welt deines PC's in Ordnung 
Aber es ist eher blöd für deine Graka als für die Soundkarte, weil die Graka sich durch die blockierte Luftzufuhr und Hitzereflektion deiner Soundkarte selber aufheizt.
Es ist eher die Graka die heiß wird als die Soundkarte


----------



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

die lüfter sind richtig. wenn ich im pc inneren nen blatt papier davor halte, wirds weggepustet 

das mit der graka meinte ich ja so, das es die hitze von der graka ist. habe leider auf dem asrock pro4 z87 nicht mehr platz um die graka anderst zu platzieren. oben ist zwar ein "PCI-E 3.0" anschluss, jedoch wären dann meine rams so wie es aussieht im weg!!


aber der SK wirds nicht schaden? gut, wenn sie verreckt auch ok. die funktioniert sowieso nur noch halb, leider.. jedoch gibts glaube nichts unter 80 takken an guten soundkarten. darum muss sie noch halten, leider!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Klar gibts billigeres.
ich selber bin zwar trotz gehate Creative Z serie überzeugt. Aber von der Asus DGX hört man Bewertungs-Technisch auch überwiegend gutes : Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Edit: ist auch immer die Frage was man da anschließt


----------



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

OK! ich dank dir


----------



## Combi (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

zitat: habe leider auf dem asrock pro4 z87 nicht mehr platz um die graka  anderst zu platzieren. oben ist zwar ein "PCI-E 3.0" anschluss, jedoch  wären dann meine rams so wie es aussieht im weg!!

also,es gibt kein mainboard auf der welt,wo ne graka nicht in den slot passt,weil der ram im weg ist...

und zu dem typen im pc-laden,der sagte ....mit dem finger den lüfter anhalten und anders drehen lassen...
geh zu dem und gib ihm den tip,besser bäcker zu werden,denn von pc´s hat der typ null ahnung....
ein lüfter ist kein drehstrommotor,den man einfach aufgrund des magnetfeldes und seiner polung,anders rum laufen lassen kann.
lass dir von dem besser keine tips geben.


----------



## rackcity (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

danke combi. darum habe ich hier ja bei den profis noch einmal nachgefragt, weil mir das mit der finger taktik komisch vor kam..

nunja, es sah zumindest mal ziehmlich knapp aus! was den PCI-E 3.0 slot angeht. ich gucks mir die tage mal an, ob die graka drauf passt.. das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen oder es ist sehr sehr sehr sehr eng berechnet.. aber theoretisch muss das ja gehen.

http://geizhals.at/p/953105.jpg

sieht schon ziehmlich eng aus


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Passt trotzdem.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Die erste (und bei den meisten einzige) Grafikkarte sollte immer in den obersten Slot.

Dann zeigt das Board der GraKa zur CPU und der Kühler nach unten. Von dort sollte er kühle Luft ansaugen können.
Deshalb ist auch ein guter Abstand zum NT günstig.

Dann hast du z.B. im untersten PCI-e 1x Slot (der zwischen dem RoHS und CE Siegel) Platz für die SK.

Auf jedem Lüfter sind so kleine Pfeile an der Seite, die zum einen die Drehrichtung und zum anderen die Luftrichtung anzeigen. Normalerweise ist der Luftstrom von der Seite der Aufhängung (Aufkleber) zur Seite, auf der der Propeller frei schwebt, ausgerichtet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Mit PCB sind die Platinen gemeint woraus Karten und Board bestehen, und die können halt ausdünsten ( riechen ) besonders wenn es mal wärmer ist


----------



## rackcity (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

ok danke euch. werde dann sobald ich mir eine neue sk hole, die graka oben einbauen!


----------



## rackcity (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Hi! jungs,

wollte nun keinen neuen thread aufmachen darum schreib ichs hier noch einmal fix:

ich such für meine h80i 2 custom lüfter, da die 2 120mm lüfter am radi zu laut sind, wenn ich sie über 980rpm am laufen habe. da ich den cpu auf 4,4ghz jagen möchte, müssen custom lüfter her!


Noctua NF-F12 PWM Lüfter - 120 mm wäre der was? habe ich aus einem anderen thread aufgegabelt. soweit ich weiß, müssen die lüfter auch spezielle löcher zum festmachen haben,sonst passen die nicht auf den radi richtig.

kann ich mir die guten gewissens zulegen? (gibts da ggf. auch gute lüfter die eine LED drinne haben bzw schön leuchten?  )

und bevor nun ein flamewar startet über meine kompakt wakü: ja, ich weiß ein luftkühler für so einen preis + die custom lüfter sind ggf. noch leiser und sogar besser, etc,etc,etc. ich möchte jedoch kein XXL teil aufm mainboard haben, darum die wakü. in meinen augen ist sie leise genug. nur die lüfter sind zu laut, wenn ich sie auf 1,2k rpm am laufen habe bis 1,3k (bei 4,4ghz).


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Hi ich kann dir die Noiseblocker Eloop empfehlen, einmal den:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und wenns mal Tornadoartig werden soll den hier:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## rackcity (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

okay, sehen gut aus. Die passen definitv auf den Radi?

Mit "LED's" gibts da nichts ordentliches, Oder?

Was meinst du mit "Tornadoartig"?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Japp die passen 100%
Mit Tornadoartig meine ich der hat ein richtig heftigen Luftdurchsatz, da fegts dir die Haare vom Kopf. Allerdings auch dann wieder ein bisschen lauter durch den ganzen Wind


----------



## rackcity (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Okay. Nicht, dass die "tornado" teile meinen airflow zerstören wenn du sagst, die drücken so durch!! 

Also wohl eher die ersten? Mir gehts nur um gute kühlleistung & Ruhe!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Ja die oberen sind echt top 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j7mNhLC_To

Aber die die da schon drauf sind (H80i), das sind auch schon echt starke!


----------



## rackcity (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

ok. danke für das video.

also sind sogesehen beide leise genug?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Ich denke du wirst da nichtmehr viel rausholen können mit der H80i deswegen sind diese Dinger ja auch so im Verruf


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter "umdrehen?"*

Für die H80i sind die bereits genannten Noctua NF-F12 PWM Lüfter - 120 mm eigentlich ideal, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.
Die originalen H80i Lüfter sind weder stark noch gut, die sind nur laut. 
Wie gut oder schlecht die e-loops an nem Radi arbeiten kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, da keine Erfahrungswerte vorhanden. Kann aber die Noctuas für dieses Szenario uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. 

("Gefühlt" schaufeln die Noctuas auf 800 U/min genauso viel Luft durch den Radi wie die Standard-H80i-Lüfter auf 1000- 1200 U/min, sehr subjektiv ich weiß, im Ergebnis aber an den Temperaturen nachvollziehbar.)


----------

